# Request for sponsorship - good cause



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

All,

(Lou - is it OK to post this here? Pls remove if not - don't want to break any rules or anything but this is so close to my heart that I wanted to get the word out as widely as possible)

As most of you know, my beautiful nieces and nephew suffer from a genetic condition which causes fluctuating and progressive hearing loss.

Since they were first diagnosed, my sister and her husband have found great support from the National Deaf Children's Society, and my brother in law has signed up to run the BUPA London 10k Run (25 May), on their behalf.

If you can spare a few pounds, please make a donation by visiting: http://www.justgiving.com/kieronoshea

Thank you all so much,
Suitcase
x

[red]Approved by Tony - mods do not remove[/red]


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Good luck


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Tony - appreciate it

I know everyone gets bombarded with sponsorship and charity requests, but even a few pounds or pence can make such a difference


Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Great cause - happy to help  

Is this the b-in-law that needs a heart op   

Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Misti - that's the one

He's been told that cardio exercise is actually good for him whilst he waits for the operation - odd as that might sound!
Apparently the fitter he is the better he will recover from the op. He's not allowed to do any weights or similar exercise as that might cause probs with the faulty valve, but running is OK it seems....

And thanks so much for donating, much appreciated,
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Well that is confusing! But great he is ok to do it  
M x


----------

